# Christchurch builder



## billyjames1987 (May 27, 2012)

Hats the best way to go about getting a job sponsor for Christchurch rebuild? I have 8 years experience. Experience in blockwork, slabbing, masonry building(granite, sandstone, rough casting and rendering. Can pretty much take on any building job 

Regard 
Billy


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

billyjames1987 said:


> Hats the best way to go about getting a job sponsor for Christchurch rebuild? I have 8 years experience. Experience in blockwork, slabbing, masonry building(granite, sandstone, rough casting and rendering. Can pretty much take on any building job
> 
> Regard
> Billy



I posted this previously it may help you


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...g-christchurch-infrastructure.html#post780879


----------

